# ISO a good cream cheese dip recipe for cucumbers?



## jessicacarr (Jul 28, 2012)

What is a good cream cheese dip for cucumbers? I need to use up my cucumbers and cream cheese. Thanks!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

I would employ the cream cheese and minced cucumber and add some spices of choice, garlic minced, perhaps some feta cheese for a tzatziki or raita taste profile and some black olives, a drizzle of Evoo, salt and pepper freshly grinded and cherry tomatoes for a lovely coralish tone ... Some breadsticks and crackers.

Have lovely wkend.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## tropical cooker (Jul 28, 2012)

There is this...I think I got it off of some box.

Vegetable dip

1 tub (8oz.) Philadelphia Light Cream Cheese spread
1 C chopped cucumbers
1/2 C grated carrots
2 Tbs chopped green onions
1 glove garlic minced
1/2 tsp dill weed
1/2 tsp lemon juice
mix all ingredients until well blended
refrigerate at least 2 hours
Makes 1 1/2 C dip.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2012)

8oz of cream cheese softened, a little cream or mayo to make the dip more smooth, add one can of anchovies, rinsed in water or milk for 20 min, then mashed added along with 1 clove of crushed garlic, use the cucumbers sliced  to dip into the dip or finely chop them and add to the dip and enjoy with some small pita chips or crackers of choice. 
kadesma


----------



## jessicacarr (Jul 28, 2012)

All very nice suggestions.  Thank you!


----------

